# Camping without kids



## nifer528 (May 27, 2003)

My boyfriend and I love to go RVing. We do not have children and enjoy staying up late and partying. I am looking for a campground for adults only. I have only been able to locate one but am sure there have to be more of them. Anyone with any help on this matter would be appreciated. The preferable location of the campground would be southwest PA, northern WV, southeast to northeast Oh. However, I am open to hear about any location. 


                                   Thanx for your help,
                                             (Jen) nifer


----------

